# male/female?



## goingbig14 (Oct 13, 2003)

i have 3 6in rb's. is it possible to tell which are male and female?
thanks


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

read here please THANK YOU


----------



## amoor33 (Jan 21, 2004)

you cant until they start breeding assuming that u have a male/female


----------

